# outrigger on my canoe?



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Just wondering if antone has an idea of how or if i should put an outrigger on my canoe, i use it primarily for flyfishing meaning in and out alot... just fishing for opinions


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm not sure how it would work on canoe, but using Ram tubes and lobster trap floats is popular for SOT kayaks. Here's a link to a an example.


http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/drupal/content/diy-kayak-outriggers


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah that looks like what i was thinking of, just trying to not overthink a simple mechanism


----------



## ruckface (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the crab trabs on my canoe and they work great really simple design and easy to install.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

SpringCreekoutfitters.com has outrigger kits for canoes. I have them for my square stern canoe for duck hunting. (I watched my buddy flip one of my canoes by shooting 90 degrees to the long axis of the canoe. Won't happen with outriggers)


----------

